# Flanders - Versus



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Flanders is not currently listed on the Versus schedule. Anybody got any inside info on whether they will be picking it up?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

rockstar2083 said:


> Flanders is not currently listed on the Versus schedule. Anybody got any inside info on whether they will be picking it up?


I had heard that they were going to actually carry it live. Will check


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I also was disappointed to not see it on the schedule...


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

No reason to rely on Versus...Too many sites with FREE LIVE Coverage links:

www.cyclingfans.com

www.procyclinglive.com

They've got all the Spring Classics, Tours, and EuroCross covered . Just in case you weren't aware.:thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

mik said:


> No reason to rely on Versus...Too many sites with FREE LIVE Coverage links:
> 
> www.cyclingfans.com
> 
> ...


Exactly, there is bike racing every on the internet every Wednesday, Saturday, and Sunday until the Giro.....then it goes daily


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

mik said:


> No reason to rely on Versus...Too many sites with FREE LIVE Coverage links:
> 
> www.cyclingfans.com
> 
> ...


I still think it's a valid question. If you have to be somewhere during the race it's nice to DVR it. Plus it's so much nicer to watch it on my big screen, than my tiny laptop.

Still I hope they pick it up. I would be surprised if that wasn't a mistype on the webpage.

Edit for grammar (possibly more grammatical errors are still present)


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

mik said:


> No reason to rely on Versus...Too many sites with FREE LIVE Coverage links:
> 
> www.cyclingfans.com
> 
> ...


Agreed, it's just nice to see the races in HD on a 55" LED!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Last year, Flanders was not originally on the schedule but Versus picked it up a few weeks before the event when they heard that Lance was riding.

Also MIA on the Versus schedule is the Quizno's Colorado event, Amstel-Gold, and Milan San Remo. 

I don't have cable this year so I'll be joining the masses in watching cycling events online. I'll admit that things are improving but so far this year, I've had my share of grainy video feeds, freezes, embargoed coverage, and lossy frames. And there's nothing like listening to Flemish-speaking announcers. Hoping that Universal will once again cover the GIro and Vuelta, as I get that channel over-the-air.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

This year the key spring Belgium races have grouped together to form *Flanders Classics* They are largely focused on marketing the races as a group. They moved GW from Midweek and added some public rides. They are also selling the rights as a package for all races so we could get more races here in the US.

Versus is for sure showing Flanders.....the question is will it be live? Last year they chopped it up so much it was hard to follow


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Versus is for sure showing Flanders.....the question is will it be live? Last year they chopped it up so much it was hard to follow


Umm, what Versus are you talking about? The only live events that Versus ever shows are the Tour De France and Tour of California. The rest of the Euro events are same-day coverage at best, or worse, the evil week-later coverage like they did with Paris-Roubaix a few years ago.

As for Flanders, Versus is usually very true to their schedule once it is announced. Flanders is not on it for 2011 and there is no way you can say they will be showing it "for sure". Note that Flanders has been missing for many years on Versus. Like I said, the only reason (I believe) it got a last minute reprieve in 2010 was the Lance effect.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't want to highjack this thread, but I am wondering if anyone knows of places to watch archived versions of the spring classics. I was a big cycling.tv fan until they went, pretty much down the tubes (they had lots of races, could be watched on demand, and had really good commentators) . . . I was, at first, skeptical about Universal, but I purchased the Giro coverage to watch over the winter. I was really, really, pleasantly surprised at the quality of commentary. They didn't "know" each and every racer and I could usually ID the racer they got wrong, but "gogo" does know bike racing and was able to speak intelligently about it. . . 
Still searching for HNB and KBK online, archived . . .


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

moonmoth said:


> Umm, what Versus are you talking about? The only live events that Versus ever shows are the Tour De France and Tour of California. The rest of the Euro events are same-day coverage at best, or worse, the evil week-later coverage like they did with Paris-Roubaix a few years ago.
> 
> As for Flanders, Versus is usually very true to their schedule once it is announced. Flanders is not on it for 2011 and there is no way you can say they will be showing it "for sure". Note that Flanders has been missing for many years on Versus. Like I said, the only reason (I believe) it got a last minute reprieve in 2010 was the Lance effect.


They have shown some of the classics live in the past. I had heard from someone who works in broadcasting that it might be live this year....but it will not. 

Joel Felicio, the guy who produces all cycling for Versus, has confirmed that they will have Flanders this year but it will not be live.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

vs does make adjustments to their calendar once it is published. i recall going through this with some other races in the past. getting them live, however, probably wont happen on vs.

paris nice is coming up, so set the dvrs for that!

cant wait for the one-day classics to ramp up. i love finding feeds online and chatting on this board about the races while it happens.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

DMH1721 said:


> Don't want to highjack this thread, but I am wondering if anyone knows of places to watch archived versions of the spring classics. I was a big cycling.tv fan until they went, pretty much down the tubes (they had lots of races, could be watched on demand, and had really good commentators) . . . I was, at first, skeptical about Universal, but I purchased the Giro coverage to watch over the winter. I was really, really, pleasantly surprised at the quality of commentary. They didn't "know" each and every racer and I could usually ID the racer they got wrong, but "gogo" does know bike racing and was able to speak intelligently about it. . .
> Still searching for HNB and KBK online, archived . . .


cyclingtorrents.nl


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Joel Felicio, the guy who produces all cycling for Versus, has confirmed that they will have Flanders this year but it will not be live.


Excellent! That is a great race and deserves the coverage.

Did Joel announce any other insight about other Versus race coverage this year that it not published on their current broadcasting schedule?


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

*How clean is cyclingtorrents.nl?*



Doctor Falsetti said:


> cyclingtorrents.nl


I've googled for P-R torrent in past. I'm not sure what site I tried but it came with a nasty virus. Anybody got experience pro or con on cyclingtorrents.nl as to virus issues?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

rockstar2083 said:


> I've googled for P-R torrent in past. I'm not sure what site I tried but it came with a nasty virus. Anybody got experience pro or con on cyclingtorrents.nl as to virus issues?


I have DL'ed about a TB from there and never had an issue


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Versus. Put the Tour of Flanders on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Also MIA on the Versus schedule is the Quizno's Colorado event, Amstel-Gold, and Milan San Remo.


MSR is usually broadcast on Universal.

I would like to see the Quizno's challenge picked up too.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> MSR is usually broadcast on Universal


The "usually" term is a little too ambitious here. Versus/OLN used to do MSR regularly up to a few years ago when they also did same-day Sunday coverage of the Giro. Something went south with the Versus/Italian race promoter relationship and Universal got the Giro for the past two past years. I'll take your word that they've done MSR too; don't remember that but it makes sense.


----------



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> MSR is usually broadcast on Universal.
> 
> I would like to see the Quizno's challenge picked up too.


It was announced on Velonews that it would be picked up on VS. It wsa about a week ago, can't find the link now.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, MSR is one of my favorite races.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.versus.com/shows/tour-of-flanders/ April 3, 4pm on Versus


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmm I wonder if they will replay the whole thing or just show an hour. I'm guessing only an hour :-(


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

axionn said:


> http://www.versus.com/shows/tour-of-flanders/ April 3, 4pm on Versus


Great, I've got my season pass set up :thumbsup:


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.versus.com/shows/tour-of-flanders/ April 3, 2010

Nice try. This is the advertisement for the 2010 race. Versus has no mention of the Tour of Flanders on its 2011 schedule. 

We need to mount a massive email, twitter, phone in campaign to FORCE Versus to carry the 2011 edition. Let's bombard their message board with some serious "Sh*t talking". If they still refuse to carry the race, we should have massive product boycotts for any company that advertises on Versus including Trek, Specialized, Saab, Holiday Inn and SRAM (the Tour losing product that cost Andy Schleck the 2010 Tour of France). 
The fact that "the next Lance ", American Taylor Phinney is racing should be enough for Versus to be all over this race. 

Versus step up and make this happen!!!

WTF!!!

Versus preempt and cancel one of your low rated hunting &fishing shows, bull riding (Whoo hoo) and put on the Ronde!!!

WTF!!! Versus puts on the Tour of Oman and NOT one of the MONUMENTS OF CYCLING!!!! F***ing Brilliant.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

enac said:


> http://www.versus.com/shows/tour-of-flanders/ April 3, 2010
> 
> Nice try. This is the advertisement for the 2010 race. Versus has no mention of the Tour of Flanders on its 2011 schedule.


April 3 2010 was Saturday, the day befor the race. April 3 2011 is race day.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm pretty sure vs has televised flanders for several years. My problem is I bought directv for the new house, and universal doesn't have it!
missing MSR, Giro, T-A, Vuelta, worlds etc. Really sux.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jhamlin38,

I have been emailing DirectTV to request Univ. Sports. I do it through the Univ. Sports. I bet within the next 18-24 months we will see it added there. If they get it I will switch in a second. I have Charter up here in MA and they don't have it either...

Here is a good website to watch some live events...it's sometimes a crap shoot and not always in English(not that I care)..

http://www.steephill.tv/

but this is one of the better websites.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

The Tour of Flanders and Amstel Gold will be carried by Universal Sports.

http://www.universalsports.com/cycling/schedule/index,page=2.html


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

scottie said:


> The Tour of Flanders and Amstel Gold will be carried by Universal Sports.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/cycling/schedule/index,page=2.html


Woo-hoo, excellent, thanks for the news. I'll gladly put up with the lower-quality picture and Schlanger & Gogulski announcing from a basement in the USA.

Interesting that the Universal site is listing races that Versus is carrying, such as Paris-Roubaix and Liege-Bastogne-Liege. Is this the Versus/Universal convergence that is being rumored? Will Universal be showing Phil/Paul coverage from Versus or will they doing parallel coverage with Schlanger/Gogulski? The second option doesn't sound financially sound given that both networks are owned by the same company.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

rockstar2083 said:


> I've googled for P-R torrent in past. I'm not sure what site I tried but it came with a nasty virus. Anybody got experience pro or con on cyclingtorrents.nl as to virus issues?


I never had any problems, but I havn't been able to upload anything, so my share ratio is too low to continue downloading


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that is the general cycling calendar, not necessarily what US is showing


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Checked my comcast digital tv guide last night. Flanders is showing up as showing on Versus from 4-6 pm April 3.


----------

